# سؤال عن كشف وصيانة وضبط عمل Vibration Damper في محركات الديزل



## HAADY (7 يونيو 2008)

أرجو من الاخوة المهندسين اعطائي معلومات تتعلق بكيفية الكشف والاصلاح والاختبار ل الــvibration Damper في محركات الديزل الكبيرة ومولدات التيار الكهربائي في السفن وما مدى علاقتها في تآكل المحامل الرئيسية في حال فقدان اتزانها بسبب اعطال التقادم او انسكاب الزيت منها 

شاكرا لكم اهتمامك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2008)

الرابط الاول اعلان عن انواعه
http://www.metaldyne.co.uk/pics/vibdamp.pdf
والتانى
شرح الدامبر 
http://robotics.bu.edu/dupont/publications/JSV2 - Constrained Optimal.pdf


----------



## HAADY (8 يونيو 2008)

Eng-Maher قال:


> الرابط الاول اعلان عن انواعه
> http://www.metaldyne.co.uk/pics/vibdamp.pdf
> والتانى
> شرح الدامبر
> http://robotics.bu.edu/dupont/publications/JSV2 - Constrained Optimal.pdf



الأخ المهندس ماهر 

أشكرك يا سيدي على الجهد والوقت الذي بذلته في البحث لايجاد هذه المعلومات القيمة كما اتمنى من الأخوة المهندسين الذين أجروا اختبارات عملية اواصلاحات لهذا الجزء من المحرك ان يوافونا بها عن الاعطال والاضرار العملية التي حدثت معهم والنتائج التي حدثت بعد اتمام الاصلاح كي تعم الفائدة على الجميع لأن هذا الجزء الحساس من محركات الديزل لا يتم التطرق اليه حتى في الدراسات الاكاديمية للمهندسيين البحريين في الاسكندرية 

أكرر شكري وامتناني للمهندس ماهر على سرعة الرد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يونيو 2008)

شرفت اخى هادى .. موضوعك حلو كتير وجديد نوعا ما وتناوله يزيد اثراء للمنتدى من معلومات ف الشكر لك اخى الفاضل
وان شاء الله ... يشارك فيه كل الاعضاء


----------



## وائل السنيري (17 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل الى كل من الأخ المشرف والأخ هادي على هذا المضوع المهم


----------



## marine_eng (29 يونيو 2008)

thx very much


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## free_bee55 (15 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

